# Waxstock help please...



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

This will be my first visit to Waxstock, The wife has asked if there is anything for her and my boy (5 years old) to do around the area while i'm looking at cleaning S##t as she so kindly puts it!

Does anybody who has been there before or who lives around Coventry know of something fun for them to do for a few hours? purely so we can make a day of it as its a 7hour round trip for us :driver:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

There is a small retail area within a 5 min walking distance if thats any help. Theres food places too


----------



## Lincs Poacher (Feb 7, 2016)

A few things here


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Get them to clean your car, while you spend the holiday money, lol


----------



## Sky69 (May 27, 2008)

chongo said:


> Get them to clean your car, while you spend the holiday money, lol


Even the wife know better then to touch my car 

Thank you for the above posts, she has decided on Coombe Country park for a few hours fun with the boy :thumb:


----------



## AutoGlum (Aug 22, 2008)

Depends what your lad is into...

Kenilworth Castle is pretty near and low key (English Heritage)

Warwick Castle is very touristy (owned/run by Merlin - Alton tower, sea life centre)

If its raining, believe it or not, the motor museum is pretty child friendly, but a bit near the shops on an already expensive day...

It gets easier as kids get older - teenagers just need wifi


----------



## BC911 (Sep 20, 2011)

Drayton Manor theme park: https://www.draytonmanor.co.uk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Nothing really near by if you discount the casino next door 

As about there is the coventry motor museum in the city centre. There are handful of out of town retail parks off the A444 if you like shopping.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

At J2 off the M6 (next junction along) there is a bowling alley, cinema, laser quest type thing, and a toys r us.

As already mentioned there is the free to enter Coventry Motor Museeum in the city centre and on the other side of Coventry at the airport is a Midland Air Museum http://www.midlandairmuseum.co.uk/


----------

